# After Effects of Egg Collection



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi everyone; just wanted to quickly check what people's experiences of egg collection are?  Apologies if I'm posting in the wrong place.  We had our first EC today and I'm not quite sure if I should be as uncomfortable as I am.  I only had five follicles and four eggs were retrieved from these; I expected to feel sore in my ovary/womb area.  However, I'm having pain and discomfort throughout my torso, from my pelvis up to my chest and feel like I have a stitch after a lot of running down my right side.  Don't want to panic as am hoping that this is quite normal.  I know we're all likely to have different experiences and reactions but just wondered if anyone had anything similar and, if so, how long it can be expected to last. They said they couldn't say anything about our egg quality so not sure if there will be anything to transfer back (although obviously praying for good news!) but the way I feel today I'd be worried about having anything put back in in just a few days time.  Would be very grateful to anyone who would be willing to share their experiences. Thanks all  xx


----------



## moonshine170676 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey Hun

I had EC on Monday and I'm still in pain. This is my third cycle and in my second I was in pain for up to a week. It's sounds very normal Hun. Just rest up and take it easy. 

Good luck Hun xxx


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi moonshine, thank you so much for responding.  It's so helpful to hear directly from someone who's been exactly where you are.  I will be good and listen to your advice immediately; was just a bit of a shock that's all as am laid up more than I was after the laparosopy, was mowing the garden the day after that!  Just glad that I've booked some time off work as would have a hard time explaining why I'm walking like Quasimodo!   Thank you so much, hope your pain and discomfort eases soon and fingers crossed for some good news for you, me and everyone.  xxx


----------



## moonshine170676 (Sep 16, 2012)

It's pretty scary isn't it? I keep thinking...there must be something wrong but it's totally normally. Like my fella says "they shoved a massive needle through your womb into your ovaries...it's bound to hurt" 
Harsh but true. 
Each day it should ease for you 
Xx

Ps....no mowing the garden til after the 2ww lol


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

I was in agony after my first EC, if in doubt ring your clinic to check just to put your mind at rest. Stay hydrated and put your feet up. Until your embies are put back you can still use a hot water bottle if you want to, I found that eased it a little. Gentle   and step away from the lawnmower!


----------



## frenchie999 (Feb 1, 2013)

Both cycles I've been in a lot of pain! I had egg collection a week ago and have just about got back to normal, just drink plenty of water, take paracetamol and rest! It does get better, any concerns though call your clinic  good luck x


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

I had mine last week and was sore or a couple of days after, same with transfer. I was cramping for a few days. It's all normal, I wasn't sure but phoned the clinic to check. They said its just because of all the prodding around at your ovaries


----------



## Daffodill77 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi Hun,

I too had my EC today and feel exactly like you! At the moment I'm just trying to relax on the sofa with a hot water bottle and cup of tea and trying to not let my imagination run away with me  I wish I felt tired and could sleep but I still feel so wired still! 

Hugs to you and hope you have a speedy recovery. Let me know your outcome! 

Katy x


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks so much girls!  Will definitely be keeping away from the lawnmower don't worry! Was expecting some discomfort but not so far up, feel like I've done a crazy exercise class and pulled a muscle in my side or something.  Good to have some reassurance that it's all normal, you kind of expect it to be but it's an anxious time isn't it. Thanks again to you all, means a lot that you've replied.  Just out of curiosity, did you all have a stitch afterwards? If so, did that part hurt like hell?  Thought I was going to cry!  xx


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Awww Katy sorry to hear you're in the middle of it too!  I've slept most of the day, hubby tried to convince me to go upstairs and relax properly but I'm too nosey and would worry I'd miss something!!   We can make a deal to take reassurance from the others who have been kind enough to post and not worry; I'll be glad to sleep tonight without the old anxious butterflies doing somersaults in my stomach!!   Good luck  xxx


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

moonshine170676 said:


> It's pretty scary isn't it? I keep thinking...there must be something wrong but it's totally normally. Like my fella says "they shoved a massive needle through your womb into your ovaries...it's bound to hurt"
> Harsh but true.
> Each day it should ease for you
> Xx
> ...


Hahaaaa straight to the point he is fair play!  Right though! Didn't know it was massive, didn't look!  xx


----------



## JJjj (Jan 2, 2013)

I had EC yesterday too and I am surprised by how uncomfortable I am today   I think I was more comfortable after my lap, dye and OD last year! I just feel like AF is coming and that my uterus lining is going to shed now! 
I am hoping that this is normal. My tummy is solid too  
I am just taking paracetamol and hoping that its all normal x x


----------



## Daffodill77 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi jjjj! I feel exactly the same as you do, down to a T! I'm sure it will pass and is perfectly normal if the 3 of us are feeling it  x


----------



## JJjj (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Daffodill77, how are you feeling now? I still feel rough after EC on Wednesday tummy still solid and it feels like I've done 1000 sit ups! Every time i eat I feel full straight after  hope all is ok for transfer tomorrow x


----------



## Daffodill77 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi JJ!

I'm feeling a lot better thanks! Apart from it hurting in my gut when I wee (a little). Sorry to hear you're still a bit rough.   The antibiotics were making me ravenously hungry and then sick so I had to stop taking them but otherwise starting to feel a lot better. What was your outcome of the EC in the end for? I don't think I asked? katy x


----------



## JJjj (Jan 2, 2013)

Ahh that's good news Daffodill, sorry to hear your anti biotics weren't nice to you though. I've not been given anything other than some lovely gel! 
My EC resulted in 13 eggs and yesterday 11 had fertilised. Hoping my embies have continued to develop today. We find out what's going on tomorrow morning  
Iam a bit nervous xx


----------



## Daffodill77 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi JJ,

Exactly in the same boat as you!  

We also had 11 fertilised and waiting to hear tomorrow if we're due in for a 3day transfer (tomorrow) or a 5day'er (monday). We'll have that news around 9am tomorrow. I'm a bit nervous too but just keep thinking 'one stage of a time'... each stage has been great news each time (for you too by the sounds of it!) so lets keep positive    I can't stop thinking that there's 11 mini babies all sitting in a lab somewhere.

Please let me know how you get on!   xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JJjj (Jan 2, 2013)

Daffodill77 said:


> Hi JJ,
> 
> Exactly in the same boat as you!
> 
> ...


Same! I'll keep you posted  x


----------



## JJjj (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi ya, just to let you know that we're going for a 5 day transfer so I'm not back until Monday. Good thing really as I still don't feel 100%. Don't think it's helped by the crinone gel I'm now using as well! X


----------



## Daffodill77 (Jul 25, 2013)

Snap!  of the 11 embryos all look as though they're going to make it to blast which is great! And I know what you mean... I'm not 100% yet either and the thought of being poked doesn't appeal! So just curled up snuggled on the sofa  hope it how's well on Monday honey and keep me updated! X


----------

